# Tres Palacios River



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Fished TP with my son, cole we ended up with 9 trout 1 red, fishing electric chickens. Tight Lines Guys!!! You need to go Thunder!!!!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

nice catch!

just gotta ask......does that dog hunt?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Now you have something to stink the grease up. Good job!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

im reddy lets go!


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Goose Hunting El Campo Tx.*



willsoonbfishin said:


> nice catch!
> 
> just gotta ask......does that dog hunt?


 No, but this one does, 6 year old lab, Thats Remi the poodle, and Ruger the lab. She does just about anything the big dogs do, or trys too!!! hahaha. Tight lines Guys!!!


----------



## FloatmasterII (Jun 11, 2007)

Good catch and pics bro. My phone wasn't ringing, Ha Ha


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Cast and Blasts!!!!*



FloatmasterII said:


> Good catch and pics bro. My phone wasn't ringing, Ha Ha


 Hey Brother good too here from you, we're way over due for some tight lines, whats your schedule looking like this weekend, might be doing a cast and blast!!!! Father in Law coming down to do a little goose hunting, might hit the TP river.


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*WOW*

good job


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be visiting my father in law in Tres Palacios Oaks this weekend. Might even get to do a little fishing while I'm there. My boat's been sitting up too long. Needs to be run.


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*TP River!!*



Ditto said:


> I'll be visiting my father in law in Tres Palacios Oaks this weekend. Might even get to do a little fishing while I'm there. My boat's been sitting up too long. Needs to be run.


 Might see u on the water, Ill be past the broken bridge, around Hog pen, unless the fish moved, might run in too cash creek for some reds if the tides high enough, what are you running, Ill keep my eyes peeled. Tight Lines!!!! Good Luck. Electric chk bass assasin has been hot in there, 1/8 jig head.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on the catch and thats a nice looking dog.......


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 22' Baystealth.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw you and your son one day in the TP i was in the shallow sport wanabe(marshall Topwater) we did ok alot of little trout and reds.


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

Good report. Nice pictures. Beautiful lab. Congratulations on teaching your son.


----------

